

What is the name of this operator: "--&gt"? - nate_martin
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1642028/what-is-the-name-of-this-operator?rq=1

======
tempestn
Hit the front page briefly a year ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5393344](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5393344)

Apparently I was the only one who noticed that time too! ;)

Aside: I can't believe that was a year ago - searched my browser history
expecting to find it last month...

------
JoeAltmaier
Cute. Here's one:

int I=7;

int _p = &I;

float r = 14/_p;

What value has r? None! It doesn't compile.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Fudge. Frickin HN won't render that code right, or edit it, or delete it. Its
supposed to be

    
    
      float r = 14/*p;
    

for pointer indirection of course.

